# Decatur, Ga - ID38469, 2-3 yr B/T M, Cruelty case



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

What a stunner! If you are interested in adoption/rescue, please contact Jamie Martinez, info listed below!




























ID38469_Cage 321's info... Breed: German Shepherd Dog Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) Color: Black - With Tan, Yellow Or Fawn Sex: Male Age: Adult  ID38469_Cage 321 is:







purebred ID38469_Cage 321's story... This dog is a nice male German Shepherd. He is 2-3 years old. He arrived at the shelter as part of a cruelty case. We will carefully screen any applications for this dog to ensure that he goes to a proper home.
Intake date: 11/30/2010


Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 


Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected]
Dog and Cat Adoption and Dog and Cat Rescue -- Decatur, Georgia
Find DeKalb County Animal Services on Facebook!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like my Duke !!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow he really is gorgeous! Hope someone is able to give him the loving home it sounds like he's never had...!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

What a cutie! I wish he finds a new loving home *soon*!


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

_bump!!!_


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a handsome dog! Gonna be even more good looking once he's at the proper weight! Cant believe how people can be so cruel. Bump for handsome guy


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

hot _DOG_!!! He's stunning!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!! Hope he gets a loving home!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if this shelter adopts out to out-of-state people?

Could someone do a temperament eval on him?


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Dania, 

If you are interested in this guy, please contact Jamie Martinez. She is the adoption/rescue coordinator for the shelter and may have some ideas for you.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Okay.... Cross your fingers (and paws). I sent Jamie an email and am hoping that 1. I hear back with the favorable news that they are ok with out of state adoptions and 2. he is at least somewhat socialized....


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous! That second picture is my favorite! Needs to go in that thread that asks for pictures of dogs showing their devotion :wub:


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone worked with Jami before? I haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She will probably email you tomorrow. When I emailed her a couple of weeks ago about a dog, she got back to me pretty quick. I'm sure she will get back to you after the weekend.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a handsome boy, good luck Dania I hope this works out for you and him.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Thank you! I hope so too!!!


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Jamie is off on Sunday and Monday. I know the photographer was out at the shelter yesterday and she was probably slammed getting pictures.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for letting me know. I tried to contact her again yesterday b/c I hadn't heard back from her. Hopefully I'll hear from her today....


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

I'm sooo frustrated!!! I've emailed twice and this Jamie person hasn't responded to either. When I call the number showing, it doesn't ring but goes straight into screeching fax noise. I'm sure she's busy but aren't we all?! Grrrrr!! I'm really MAD


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

Dania,I would love to talk to you about this boy. Canine Pet Rescue committed to his rescue a few days ago, I am sure Jamie is just flooded with emails. She is really a great person to work with. I will be picking him up tomorrow, I cant wait to bring him home. Unfortunately he is HW+, but no surprise, I just expect them to be here in GA! He is great with other dogs, and we would be happy to work with you on an adoption.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Oh Carla! That's fantastic!! I am SO happy to hear that he will be safe. That is the most important thing. There's something about his pics that makes him seem like he's an amazing boy. 
My GSD Apollo was high+ for HW when I adopted him. It sure isn't a surprise in the South but so sad nonetheless. 
I would love love love to talk to you about him (and see more pics, of course)!!! Please post when he's safe...

Thank you so much for this great news!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Dania, I'm so happy for you - this is starting to look as if it's going to work out. THANK YOU for offering to give this boy the best Christmas present ever.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Carla, is he safe? (I sent you a PM)

Susan, I sure hope it works out (for me to adopt him and moreso that he gets out!)


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

...and I did hear from Jamie Martinez. She was completely swamped with emails! 

(Thank you to all of you for being so gracious with my little rant...)


----------

